# Anyone Work With Leather?



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I am an amateur leather worker, who has done a little dying stamping etc etc. I am waiting on some pre tooled belts conchos and rivets as well as some other stuff. Any tips advice, questions, comments or anything anyone would like toshare about their own expierences?:cowboy:


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi, I do a little leather work, by far not a professional tho. I started when I ended up taking a leather class in college in 77. It was quit an involved class and I fell in love with hand tooling my own patterns. Its acctually easy to learn tooling and easy to do. Some of the beadwork is extreemly time connsuming and takes alot of learning before you can even do it., but much of the lacing tooling and free patterns are all over. I make many of the leather belts my family wears, simply because they ask. they can't find a solid heavy leather belt in any store with a decent buckle that will wear for years like what I make. There are leatherwork forums on the net and I advise you to go to them if you are truly planing to stay in leather work and the professionals and amatures there will be glad to help anyway they can. There are native americans on some of the leather work forums that are far beyong amazing, and do mueseum quality work and are happy to give a word of help where they can. Buy a membership in Tandy and you will get some great reduced prices on leathers of any kind tools, conchos, stamps, kits etc, there are several other leather suppliers in the US with Internet access, best of luck


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Not a leather worker, but just saw some nice watchbands someone makes - Western looking, one piece. Looked like a money maker!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

DH used to do holsters on order that sold like mad. We both did knife sheaths and wallets, which sold well. One way we saved money on supplies was to buy a side of leather at a leather supplier here in town, then cutting our own pieces...cheaper than Tandy, although Tandy can be a GREAT help. Greatest investment was leather shears.

Just love what you do and you'll do fine.

Mon


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I do a little leather work. Definitely do what Ray says. I don't have enough money for classes and am not on a forum for leather, and of course this leads to a higher failure rate. I tried to join a shoemaking forum but the site operator only wanted people officially in the business. Good choice with the belts, too. I bought a leather belt probably 8-9oz. The things will last decades. Store belts are trash. I like to brag about having made my own boots, but I modified my lasts such that they probably won't take an upper very well. Thicker leather doesn't like sharp changes in direction, and by belt standing the lasts I made the smooth transitions of the factory cut more defined.... Basically plan everything out before it's done!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a leather worker. Currently I am an amateur, but my skill has jumped reasonably well in my opinion, though it can't compete with anything at the store yet. To the uneducated eye, mine still looks reasonably well. I have have a small amount of tools and leather, mostly from Tandy Leather where I have a wholesale membership.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I occasionally torture a piece of dead cow.

I don't know how experienced you are, but you said you've done a little? In the beginning, the main thing is, know how to temper your leather for your project at hand. Temper (casing) being, having the right moisture content, which can vary with the project, or where the leather was cut from in the side, or what leather you are using.

There is tons of info on the internet, and some really good people to help you along, if you approach them right. I wish I had that kind of info when I started. I actually did have some great help, but they were many miles away. Still they shared a lot of thoughts with me, via a land line.

Here's a few pics of some of my stuff, if you want to sort through the rest. http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p276/littlejoe_photos/ Never have been much for pictures, sorry for the quality, and quanity.

The second suggestion would be to practice, practice, and practice! Whenever you have a scrap of leather that is right to carve on, do it! the size doesn't matter. Your main tool in carving is the swivel knife, and it's a hard one to master. But the proper use of it, (and all others) make a pattern go from nice to amazing!!! You can create your own patterns and style.

As you progress, so will your want for tool quality. It makes a definate impact on the quality of work you do. I started off with mostly Tandy tools.... and they were better then, than they are now. Wasn't long till I searched for better, and then there were few. Now there are many! You can make your own too!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Not now but in my misspendt youth I was a traveling repair person for saddles, harnesses, etc for a couple of years. I learned to do it from an old harnessing making book from the 1880s that I had found.
I had more business than I could handle, travelling to the show barns. It was not unusual for some trainer to walk in with his arms full of miscellaneous pieces of old harness and ask me to make one useful harness out of it. I made boxed headstalls (my most prideful achievent) and round show bridles
I used to look for old hardwear (buckles, hooks, etc) at flea markets. Sometimes buying an old rotty piece of leather for the hardwear is a cheap way to go.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

littlejoe - I really like the first photo, of a notebook or some such. Very nicely done. I am nowhere near that good yet!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I've started to modify a pair of lasts, my first project will be a resole on a pair of boots I really liked. If I can do that I'm hoping to make a pair of work boots. Started collecting tools and sites I can order from-- steel shanks, soles, ect. to get it done. Wasn't too hard to find a hammer or lasting pliers, but a nice curved welting awl still eludes me. I may just make one from an old ice pick. 

If anyone knows of a leather source in KY other than Tandy let me know. I'd like to see if I can do this with good veg tanned leather before I try it on my brain tanned leather.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> I've started to modify a pair of lasts, my first project will be a resole on a pair of boots I really liked. If I can do that I'm hoping to make a pair of work boots. Started collecting tools and sites I can order from-- steel shanks, soles, ect. to get it done. Wasn't too hard to find a hammer or lasting pliers, but a nice curved welting awl still eludes me. I may just make one from an old ice pick.
> 
> If anyone knows of a leather source in KY other than Tandy let me know. I'd like to see if I can do this with good veg tanned leather before I try it on my brain tanned leather.


How would you compare brain-tanned leather to vegetable tanned leather? Are there any wrinkle differences, is brain-tanned leather toolable? Just curious, thanks!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Can't speak for all but my brain tanned is more wrinkly and seems "poofier" than the store bought veg tanned. Couldn't say if it is toolable, I don't do that. Once I am comfortable with my ability I plan on using it for boot uppers for a more primative looking high boot. 

The lasts are coming along nicely I think, not bespoke quality, but good enough for Willy work boots.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have never learned to carve but I did learn to tool. I just have enough tools to do it. To tool and lace purses and billfolds. I have not did any in long time. I bought half a hide and cut purses and tooled one and found my left arm would cramp to bad any more. Back when I was young and married I want to make leather things to put in the business to sell. Husband said no as he did not want to be bothered with it. During summer and hunting season probably I would have sold okay. Not much business in the winter time. I had to set home with the baby and thought I could do it. I do my own designs if I want. I knew how to do it. But he could put stuff in show case not for sale of his. And had display of key chains he had bought by the display card. Was not that I did not do a good job on it and he had a display case. That building is now a gift shop. He sold out when he got sick. I had planned here to have gift/craft shop in retirement but county condemned my building for jail site and I had to sell it to them. I had my stuff set for a shop and no way to sell it now now. Guess it will all go in the dumpest when I move from here. Probably willhave to move to age and health. Good luck on your leather work.


----------



## Dry Bridge (Jul 7, 2010)

IMHO Brain Tained Leather will be far too 'soft' to adequately take tooling/stamping.

Leather Sources:

Siegel of CA: http://www.siegelofca.com/
Wickett and Craig: http://www.wickett-craig.com/
Weaver Leather: http://www.weaverleather.com/

I'd be interested in other suppliers as well...

Paul B.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

My new knife arrived yesterday. The Mrs. was happy as it meant I could quit using my old straight razor. I also got an email that another order had shipped (half soles, heals and some dye). Next will end up being a trip to Tandy for some heavy soling leather.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

FarmerWilly2,
where do you buy heels from? And the nails? I do have a shoe last. My dad would half sole his shoes and put heels on rest of us. I wear out heels bad and it just got too much to have them done at $10 a pair. I was have the sole savers out on my boots. I suppose if got heavy leather I cod put leather heels? I could buy good boots for could bucks so bought more at thtift shops.. Don't see now. MY boots ladies boots and not a large heel abd about cowboy size. 

I have used like a sheet rock knife to cut leather. First I bought was from Tandy. Tandy moved from around here. He was great and sure helped that time. I was sorry to see them go but I was not buying much as my left arm would cramp matting down the back ground.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I would be interesting in making shoes as well. However, can it be done with the rubber soles? (Shoe bottoms, whatever) I don't see how leather could be made to have as good traction as rubber soles.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Leather heels are slick when wet! Google for places that sell "shoe findings" in your area. You need a grinder to trim heels and half-soles, they're all too big, like size 14.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll track down the link for ya. I got half soles and heels. As for nails I'm just going to the local hardware store for those. I'm going to use leather soles and heel lifts, then glue and stitch/nail on the rubber sole and heel, jsut for the grip and wear of it.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I wonder if one of you could tell me how to go about fixing a jacket of my husband's. It's a really nice leather jacket made out of sheepskin. It's actually the fleece turned inside out and turned into a jacket. We got it at a thrift shop (score!) and it's in relatively good shape. It does have a small tear at the back under the collar (probably from getting hung on a hook) that is so far hidden, but getting slowly bigger. Is it reasonably easy to fix, or should I take it to a pro? I have not worked with leather before, nor am I a terribly skilled sewer.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I do not think I can buy shoe nails around here. They are different and I have few I think. Less than a little box. They will clinch. Does seem the shoe shop had a rack of items and one was large heels?


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd try cutting a patch for the inside and glue it. The glue should hold and if you are careful you should be able to fit the edges just right. The patch should make it a little tougher to stand up to future coat hooks.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

The only clinch nails I see around here are for shoeing horses. If I need a nail to clinch I'm gonna clip them on a angle with a pair of nippers. The heels I pulled off the boots I'm resoling used standard nails, they just bent them at a 90 to hold. I might anneal an old punch and cut a groove on the end if I find I need something to cleat the end.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Farmerwilly2!


----------

